# keep the farm or sell it and buy an rv...



## raizenboyz (Feb 11, 2014)

cant do both! live on 60 acres in sw arkansas...remote and rural area...lived here all of my life...lets just make it short and say that i have been blessed to live in one of God's sweetest spots...the land handed down starting from my great great grandfather...i have always had it and lived on it and taken care of it...has EVERYTHING i need...

problems i face: kids (3 sons) all grown up and have moved to places of their own so i find myself very much alone most of the time...(my sons have arrangements of their own and are good sons...good country ******** who love us deeply, but they just have no desire to come back to the family farm...even if things go south...they have waited me out and expect me to come to them--not exactly what i had planned...and i don't like the places they have picked out...on so many levels!!! this place is far more sustainable and remote...plus i know every nook and granny of it...i love it here, but understand that i am getting too old and too tired to do this myself...and in the end of it all...they don't want any of it anyway!!!! 2) i care for my husband and mother...long story...but, it is what it is...3)should i sell it all (animals, land, and food gardens) and buy an rv so that we can be closer to the boys or should i stay here and wait for their return--sure does get lonely around here and i sure would like to be closer to the grands...and i can't have it both ways...: ) 

any advise would be appreciated!


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Kids may say they have their on plans but willing to bet they show up if SHTF.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Keep the farm, tell the kids to get the couch ready you are coming over for a few days. Any parent should be welcome in their childrens home without an RV for a few days. I'd keep the family farm, too much heritage to let go, and make it the ultimate BOL for those boys when SHTF they'll have a place to go - even if its a secondary place.


----------



## raizenboyz (Feb 11, 2014)

ya think

they have hiked and ridden through these woods since they were old enough to walk...why in the world they had to chase some crazy rainbows---they are just like their mother...lol! 

and...then comes the wives...who have families they want to be close to as well...(i love the south!) if i thought FOR ONE SECOND...they would come running home...i would stay my rear right where i am...BUT...i worry that i am here alone and that in the end...maybe it is time for me to pass the mantle of caretaker and retire to baking cookies and cakes with my grandaughters...lol 

i just don't know if they will come back here or not...and sure don't want them, or us, to have to face that issue when it is too late to do anything about it...and i sure don't want to be separated from them as things get harder...too much invested in them...


----------



## raizenboyz (Feb 11, 2014)

this isn't about spending the night...wish it were...it is about a life move...and i DO NOT intend to live under their roof even if i have to live on their land...lol...oh...no!....lol


----------



## raizenboyz (Feb 11, 2014)

already is the ultimate place for them...they don't care...they reinvented the wheel on me! the joys of 'doing it myself' was too much for them to handle  honestly...they want me closer to them...i want them closer to me...for the long haul...and we can't have it both ways...just wondering if maybe i should give up this fight...


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

I know with age can't do the work you use to do, I'm 62, so have to cut back on amount of daily chores. That includes animals & gardening. Have you thought of leasing some of your fields to neighbors?

And here is my next question. Do you still drive? A used travel trailer might be an option. But with livestock they need attention atleast twice a day.


----------



## raizenboyz (Feb 11, 2014)

well...here is the deal...i can not leave this property unattended for an extended period of time...to many things that could go wrong with that...animals are not really a problem...i could sell them or take them...boys have a place for them...and wouldn't mind a bit...

i already have a camper picked out (cy4200) i already have spent a year of my life living on the road--traveling across america (5 yrs ago) the boys have their own plan (and a good one if i say so myself) should shtf...the thought is i should be mobile till then...does there come a time when...

they didn't get that free spirit from thin air--i just never thought i would ever be in a place where someone looked at me as needing to be helped instead of coming to me for help!!! and...they say...mom!!! be a grandma!!! lol...enjoy life!!! wellllllll.....!!!


----------



## raizenboyz (Feb 11, 2014)

love my neighbors...that wouldn't work...besides...most of my land is forest land (with many a path 

i am only 46...but, my husband is ill, has been for a couple of years now...perhaps terminally, or so they say...i have my mom...so, God still uses me  im just at a crossroads here...thought id get some good ole advice from someone outside of my circle...some of you good ole soul preppers  thought id finally ask the question here instead of just creeping around looking all of the time 

finances are not an issue, thank God for that, for us...

having a hard time getting my hands around this...just not something i forsaw...or planned for...whew...


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Raizenboyz, welcome to the forum, and You ask a very important question. I cant offer any advice, becouse I am an Old Arkansas crazy ******* myself, and I know, I would personally move back, if the land was inherited. I would, even as far as going "home school" on my kids ands trying to be "almost " off the grid. Please, keep us posted, and share some of those cookie recipies.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Make a list doing pros & cons of each option.


----------



## raizenboyz (Feb 11, 2014)

lol...speaking of home school...did i mention that as a cert. teacher...the boys all hope to benefit from my services...my job...homeschool all the girls!!! lol!!! nothing ever free in this life!!!  and you don't want any of my cookie recipes...lol...boys were just hoping i would learn some! naww...really, i have some good ones passed down from my grandma  will share sometime for sure  as soon as i decide what in the heck i am doing here!  everyone is getting impatient with me...i have been avoiding this issue for a little over a year now...getting to where i am not sleeping well anymore worried about it...and it is important that i get my head out from under the covers...real issue...gotta be dealt with...just a tough one!!!


----------



## raizenboyz (Feb 11, 2014)

already done that...

ie: i love my garden...i hate the snakes...i can garden in either place...sons already have a garden...and i can kill snakes in either place...sons have snakes too...lol
i love my animals...i can take my animals with me
i love my farm...i love my boys
i love being so secluded...i hate being so far from my support group...my boys and their families...
love my b&s home...love to travel in an rv...
cost of diesel is high...but, so is the costs of maintaining a farm...

lol...any other suggestions...tough one huh


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Well, just the fact of being able to home school the grandkids & give them some old school values I would say your best option if to sale the farm.


----------



## raizenboyz (Feb 11, 2014)

my biggest fear...my greatest achievement!!!

i followed all the rules...i followed none of the rules...thought i had thought of everything...every possible scenario...down to getting my masters so that i could better homeschool my own children...never thought they would want me to homeschool theirs...or that they would find their own nitch in the world and would want me to join them instead of them rejoining with me...never thought they would take what i gave them and use it to prepare for me perhaps better than i prepared for them...lol...SOMEWHERE ELSE! in my opinion, this is the better place...but, lots of emotions and comfort zones wrapped up in that conclusion...

ugggh...i don't want to sell the farm  but, i think maybe you are right, hunting hawk...


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

One thing I will suggest is if you sale & get a motorhome or travel trailer, have a free standing car shed to put it under. Will make it 15 degrees cooler in the summer being in the shade.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm recently married for the first time. Am age 62. We have two homes that are 400 miles apart. Don't want to sale either but both are in hurricane zones. Neither of us have children but we do have five dogs. My other half doesn't like driving long distances. So we have decided a motorhome with a dar dolly to bring one of the small vehicles with us is the right option for us. But its going to take us two years to bank 50% down on a motorhome. Or at the time to pay cash for a used one at that time.


----------



## raizenboyz (Feb 11, 2014)

btw...thanks for being here....im gonna try to get some sleep before the roosters start their crowing...

maybe there is a lesson in all of this...i'll ponder it in my dreams...our children are our greatest prep, aren't they! they are our greatest hope...age and unforeseen circumstances are unavoidable at best...the Good Lord is in control of all, though, that i know for certain...and at the end of it all...we each have a part to play in the circle of life...even when the circle seems to draw near to the ending point...we must be adaptable to going round again...starting at ground 0 and going round again...lol...funny isn't it...comes a time when our experiences and roads we have taken are called upon to become the foundation for our next generation to one up on...better hope we made it a good solid foundation...knowledge gained and wisdom sought and employed, even when not seemingly needed for immediate situations, are a great foundation for what is sure to come...if not during our time...then another...we must remain free through it all...

hmmm...hard for a prepper to move beyond prepping and into action...and a survivalist to admit mortality...maybe this is what i have been prepping for all this time and i never even knew it and maybe this is how the mortal are made immortal!


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

I am guessing your kids are prlly in their 20s. They are still young, give them a little time. They will realize your place is the one to be at if something happens.
My dad sold his place to bee near myself and brother and his kids. I ended up moving to montana so I'm not there and he doesn't even like it there anyway. He told me recently he was miserable there but wanted to be by the kids.. Keep your farm, its the smart play.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

can you sell part so you can have a little of both?


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I understand your problem. I live in Illinois and if it weren't for my kids living nearby my wife and I would have been long gone. Personally, If I owned a farm where you do, it might take dynamite to bet me to leave. On the practical side, the value of your farm will most likely continue to rise, or at least remain static, while on the other hand, the value of your RV will definitely drop from the moment you sign the papers, let alone drive it off the lot, and continue to do so every year you own it whether you drive it or not. Then there is the price of filling it's gas tank to consider. I don't think $5.00 a gallon in the next couple of years is out of the question, especially since the government doesn't want people driving those "gas guzzlers", and will add more taxes for owning them to discourage people from doing so. 

Once you sell your farm it will be gone forever. You will NEVER be able to buy a place like it again. From the sound of it, you love the place. I would be very hesitant about selling, especially if you consider that things may change for 1 or more of your children, and you just might find them starting to move back to safe place that they can depend on living if things get real bad. A super bad depression, even worse then the "great depression" may be just around the corner. No country can survive long acquiring debt like we are. If your children lost their jobs from it, where would they go? Are their jobs secure if such an event should take place? Do they have the means of at least getting food for the table to feed their families? I think that these are things to consider. Once again, I completely understand your problem. Live where you love, or live close to those who you love. Frankly, it is something that only you and your wife can decide. Whatever you decide, I wish the best for both of you.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Keep the farm!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Talk about a hard decision. Still, you are young, and there is no reason to rush into it.


----------



## raizenboyz (Feb 11, 2014)

thanks to all...have been a great help in time of need...sometimes it is easy to forget who i am and where i belong...sure miss those days when my husband was better able to make these all important life decisions!!! lol...he spoiled me wayyyyyyy too much!!!  it has been good especially to have a man's point of view...cause i want him to be happy...and we sometimes have different definitions of happiness...thanks again...im staying put for now, i suppose...for as long as i can...kids come down on days off and help out...that's good...it'll keep em out of the cities lol...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Worked to long to hard to pay off this farm . I am never letting it go. SHTF of not Parking here and defending it until the end.
RV rust away and break down . Your land is home for you and those that follow.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

raizenboyz said:


> cant do both! live on 60 acres in sw arkansas...remote and rural area...lived here all of my life...lets just make it short and say that i have been blessed to live in one of God's sweetest spots...the land handed down starting from my great great grandfather...i have always had it and lived on it and taken care of it...has EVERYTHING i need...
> 
> problems i face: kids (3 sons) all grown up and have moved to places of their own so i find myself very much alone most of the time...(my sons have arrangements of their own and are good sons...good country ******** who love us deeply, but they just have no desire to come back to the family farm...even if things go south...they have waited me out and expect me to come to them--not exactly what i had planned...and i don't like the places they have picked out...on so many levels!!! this place is far more sustainable and remote...plus i know every nook and granny of it...i love it here, but understand that i am getting too old and too tired to do this myself...and in the end of it all...they don't want any of it anyway!!!! 2) i care for my husband and mother...long story...but, it is what it is...3)should i sell it all (animals, land, and food gardens) and buy an rv so that we can be closer to the boys or should i stay here and wait for their return--sure does get lonely around here and i sure would like to be closer to the grands...and i can't have it both ways...: )
> 
> any advise would be appreciated!


I just read your post and will respond before reading the other responses.

If you sell your home, it's gone: the memories, the hard work, the investment... all gone. You get an RV and the opportunity to travel.

Your immediate problem is that you're lonely. Did you know there are thousands of people out there that would love the opportunity to live on a farm and learn how to raise animals, grow a garden and live free of the rat race?

I don't know your situation, but someone might be willing to either pay you a little to live and learn about living on a farm or maybe they would help use the land the land (or part of it as income) raising a crop and making some money off it. With a little time, you could afford to leave once in a while and visit your family. Your children and grand - children will eventually come to visit and some family members may even want to come and stay. Think of the joy it would be to have even one grandchild to come and learn about the land. My advice is that you do not have to be lonely and you cannot replace what you have.

Keep the land, but visit your family. Someone out there will help you (by paying you for your knowledge or utilizing part of the land for money - i.e. farming or growing animals), and that translates into travel money to see the family, but I urge you to never sell.


----------



## raizenboyz (Feb 11, 2014)

lol...the first 10 years after moving back here and building in the woods, it was lonely...now i have become a downright hermit! lol people start coming out here...wouldnt be long till this is not what it is any more...that i know... : ) and travel is all but impossible with a sick husband and a mother with dementia! and everyone loves the cute little animals and learning all about them the first week or so...then comes the pulling the calves on a cold winter night, or milking the cow every day...twice a day...lol...killing your roosters just because they are roosters...and you cant sell them any more because no one wants roosters any more...that was hard...or how bout having callouses on your hands so they no longer look like the piano hands that once played for the church...instead...more resemble my grandpas hands after a summer of working the garden...do you have ANY idea what it is like to step on a damn snake...and YES, i am STILL scared shitless of snakes, every time you decide to go down and clear out brush...or work in the garden...well, just about every time  last year, i killed a poor lizard by chopping it in half, next to my front porch...only could see the tail...was a big lizard...list goes on and on...

would i trade it for anything...all the years i have had...being raised on this farm...riding my horses as a child through the woods no one to my knowledge has ever traversed...would i trade the memories of my children doing the same...no...a big resounding NO...but...and there is always the but...out here it is reality...and you have to live it to understand it...not just visit...i don't know any other way to live...thought i would go our nearest city about 100 miles away...and look for an apartment...took me one visit to the nicest apartment on the market in that town....and ya know what...i was literally sick in my stomach that people would choose to live like that! sick! amazed and sick... and don't tell me some people don't have a choice...BS...that is why most of us country folks would never turn turncoat and invite the public in...even at the expense of being alone...cause we aint out here for the money...believe that...we are out here because God planted us here...period...no other explanation!!! lol

through with my fun. : ) i know people think this is a dream come true...and it is...it truly is...and i am not for one second unappreciative or unthankful for it...God has blessed me abundantly...but, im tired...i am...and i miss my boys...the farm needs me to keep it going...uggh...i can't imagine not being here...i would mourn myself to death!!! but... : ) sometimes...sometimes...the journey is long...my land is forest...just like it was when it was passed down the first time...and will remain that way until the day they put me in the ground or i leave...never to return...i garden in the forst and i keep my animals in the forest and lol...they keep me!  it's not about money...i have what i need...doesn't take much to make this country girl happy...just give me some me time to saddle up my mare...slap her on the butt...and ride for a good long afternoon (high above all the snakes  and there ya go... happy happy happy

i figure maybe im a little cabin feverish....and in a few days...ill look on here and wonder what in the world was i thinking...  sure do wish those boys would come back home!


----------



## Vagabond (Jan 14, 2014)

When I was a kid we moved to a farm in Oregon. Moved from southern California. Talk about culture shock. Even caught my first cold on the train ride there. We didn't live there long but us kids loved it from the get go. Didn't even mind whatever chores there were to be had. Honestly if I had the opportunity to live out in cabin fever USA again I'd jump at the chance. Definitely keep the place.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I can't tell you what you should do. I don't know where your mind is or the amount of work that needs to be done to keep the place going. I know that at 63 and my wife at 60 we won't be milking a cow or doing much more than a subsistence garden. I still hunt but we like other things besides venison in our diet. (bacon for one)

If you can find someone who will love the land like you do it might be easier to let it go but going from that to a motor home will be a real shock. With gas prices climbing and paying for "camping" it won't save any money. I could never live in an apartment again - I've owned my own homes for the last 40 years (this is my third and it is paid off) but I can see moving once more before we quit. I would like to have a bit more land but not for farming or ranching - too much work for my back but a few chickens, turkeys, and rabbits would be ok. Maybe enough land to make into a hunting ranch. We could charge for folks to hunt on the property and use that to pay the taxes so our income would go a lot farther. I'm just not sure I could live in the city again.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

raizenboyz said:


> cant do both! live on 60 acres in sw arkansas...remote and rural area...lived here all of my life...lets just make it short and say that i have been blessed to live in one of God's sweetest spots...the land handed down starting from my great great grandfather...i have always had it and lived on it and taken care of it...has EVERYTHING i need...
> 
> problems i face: kids (3 sons) all grown up and have moved to places of their own so i find myself very much alone most of the time...(my sons have arrangements of their own and are good sons...good country ******** who love us deeply, but they just have no desire to come back to the family farm...even if things go south...they have waited me out and expect me to come to them--not exactly what i had planned...and i don't like the places they have picked out...on so many levels!!! this place is far more sustainable and remote...plus i know every nook and granny of it...i love it here, but understand that i am getting too old and too tired to do this myself...and in the end of it all...they don't want any of it anyway!!!! 2) i care for my husband and mother...long story...but, it is what it is...3)should i sell it all (animals, land, and food gardens) and buy an rv so that we can be closer to the boys or should i stay here and wait for their return--sure does get lonely around here and i sure would like to be closer to the grands...and i can't have it both ways...: )
> 
> any advise would be appreciated!


Keep your farm!


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

raizenboyz said:


> lol...the first 10 years after moving back here and building in the woods, it was lonely...now i have become a downright hermit! lol people start coming out here...wouldnt be long till this is not what it is any more...that i know... : ) and travel is all but impossible with a sick husband and a mother with dementia! and everyone loves the cute little animals and learning all about them the first week or so...then comes the pulling the calves on a cold winter night, or milking the cow every day...twice a day...lol...killing your roosters just because they are roosters...and you cant sell them any more because no one wants roosters any more...that was hard...or how bout having callouses on your hands so they no longer look like the piano hands that once played for the church...instead...more resemble my grandpas hands after a summer of working the garden...do you have ANY idea what it is like to step on a damn snake...and YES, i am STILL scared shitless of snakes, every time you decide to go down and clear out brush...or work in the garden...well, just about every time  last year, i killed a poor lizard by chopping it in half, next to my front porch...only could see the tail...was a big lizard...list goes on and on...
> 
> would i trade it for anything...all the years i have had...being raised on this farm...riding my horses as a child through the woods no one to my knowledge has ever traversed...would i trade the memories of my children doing the same...no...a big resounding NO...but...and there is always the but...out here it is reality...and you have to live it to understand it...not just visit...i don't know any other way to live...thought i would go our nearest city about 100 miles away...and look for an apartment...took me one visit to the nicest apartment on the market in that town....and ya know what...i was literally sick in my stomach that people would choose to live like that! sick! amazed and sick... and don't tell me some people don't have a choice...BS...that is why most of us country folks would never turn turncoat and invite the public in...even at the expense of being alone...cause we aint out here for the money...believe that...we are out here because God planted us here...period...no other explanation!!! lol
> 
> ...


My heart goes out to you. I have been "tired" for a long time also. It takes a lot of time and effort to make sure the garden, animals and house keep running smoothly. On top of that it sounds like you are 24/7 care giver for your husband and mother. unless someone has done this they have no idea what you are going through. It is more than one person can do themselves for long. 
That being said I have to say that I would never give up what you have. This is not just a piece of land it is your family. That land is a part of you and your kids and hopefully someday your grandkids. I have lived in an RV for 10 years. It was never the size of my home that bothered me but instead it was the knowing that no matter where my little home was parked, I was never truly home. The land beneath me wasn't mine. I could not have my garden, my animals or any of the feelings that make your house feel like your home. maybe that doesn't make sense now but sell your place and it will hit you in the face hard. 
I would suggest you get a helper or cut way back on what you expect yourself to take on. I have a hard time doing this myself but we can't do everything no matter how much we think we can sometimes. figure out what is priority for you and family and cut out the rest.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

On this farm are trees that were plant for each child, then for each grand child and for many other special events. Any of the grandchildren can tell you about the tress and why they were planted. Maples, Oak Ash and pine all special in their own way. Many hours of hard work where spent in the fields, by a generation before us and by the one that will take over when I am gone. We all walked the field and pick up stones ,the piles still dot the line fence. Our 3 children lived on this farm all of their life until the grew up. Oldest still lives on the land in the Original farm house as does our oldest granddaughter.
There is a generation of kids long sense grown up that still come by here to sit out by the fire pit they enjoyed in high school years. Many took their first deer on this land.
Staying right here and the new generation will have it when we are gone. This is not just wife and I home it is much more than that. It was never an investment to be sold latter to cash in.
Give it up never and anyone that thinks they will take can't afford the price.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Truthfully if you are going to sell, and I am getting on in years with no one wanting to assume the ranch lifestyle that I am looking at Belize.

Google it and see what you think, IMO a way better option that being in a mobile when it hits the fan, and you can get some decent property and a house for under $200k. I am guessing you would have at least that to spend, you don't have a dictator issuing executive orders like food stamps, and there are a lot of like minded people already there.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

You're old can't really give solid advice.

however at my age if I had a farms worth of loot i'd put it into a safe financial portfolio insure my bare essentials are taken care of and live off the interest in Latin America. I'm not sure what real estate prices are like in Arkansas but if it was able to yield 1000 or so dollar a month in interest it would all be done.
int

If it is a profitable undertaking then you might instead opt to find a manager, you might even be able to find a landless farmer to farm it for you for a place to live and food to eat.. who knows.

None the less I would be retiring in Latin america. Picking a safe investment portfolio would take some time.


It gets gobbled up pretty fast say you get 1/2 a million for it, at say 3% interest you may only have about 12000 a year to live off of. more than enough for me, maybe not for you then there is the additional cut for inflation, and of course you could get hit for taxes also , perhaps capital gains.


hard choices With a sizable amount of cash though I wouldn't be staying in the US or Canada, I'l most definitely be retiring in Latin america.


I would probably do mexico or Nicaragua, and any other place in Latin america, Belize is nice because some English is spoken there, but as an old timer I wouldn't want to retire there.

I'd perhaps even consider Chetumal as a base camp and head over to Belize when travel was of interest. I haven't seen all too much of Belize though. It is a beautiful country.

I like the hilly areas best in Latin america they have such beautiful views.


of course I love coastal areas too..


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I don't know, Belize has the Caribbean on the west and the storms associated with it and then on the other three sides it has Mexico, Guatemala, and Honduras. 

Could you have any worse countries on your borders? I don't like the idea of hurricanes either. I think I will stay on the ranch. (it's a ranch because I'm no farmer.)


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

Sounds to me like you are facing some difficult decisions. I can't tell you what is best, only you can determine that. Having been raised on a ranch, and now owning one myself, I will say that there is something very special about walking your own land that you have put so much time and effort into. I don't know the age of your own children or your grandchildren, but something to consider is even if your own kids don't want to return to the family farm to live, one of your grandkids may want to one day. I don't know about real estate in your neck of the woods, but here in Northern California, prices don't go down over time. You may want to consider a long term lease of your property. This would allow you to move closer to you kids, have more time to be a grandmother, but also give your grandkids the option of coming back to your family farm one day. I wish you the best in this very difficult decision.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

I havn't been to quatamala, but what is wrong with Mexico or Honduras? Honduras was one of the cleanest country folky latin Americna countries I've been to, costa rica was a close second in that feeling. Honduras almost has more of European feeling in Urban areas, or atleast South American. Mexico is so diverse, Chetumal which borders Belize and the south of Q.R is pretty nice, Q.Roo is one of the most Americanized states in Mexico.

The north of Costa Rica heading up to the mountains is pretty much mostly open land and forest. Nice farms in the hills, frankly the :naked chavez: farm in Costa rica was the nicest prepping location I've ever seen.

la cruz in the North just before nicaragua is pretty much all ranches with cattle in large fields all the way down to the bay, and it is a beautiful vista from the hilltop.

omg I'd pick latin america to live in over north america sans mexico any day of the week mexico and central america is way better to rurally live in that rural america. Now the urban factor is something to consider but I personally like the south subtrops better than north temperate area... and everything costs less in terms of basic needs like food aside from costa rica.


----------



## Schramm (Feb 9, 2014)

I don't know what kind of illness your husband has, but would he be able to live on the road like you were thinking? and what about your Mother? Is she living with you? Would she be able to live like that if she lives with you?

Would you be able to hire a person to help you? I know how it is about wanting to be close to family. I am in UT with my 2 little boys, the second one is turning 1 in two months and my parents live in MN. If they lived on a farm that was in my family for generations I would not want them to give it up.

Good luck!


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

My parents who both lived through the depression often told me if it wasn't for their land they would have probably starved to death, that has always stuck with me. I guess I have always felt if you have land you always have a good chance to survive. But, I don't live in your shoes, I hope you make the best decision for you. One last thought, sounds as if you love your farm, think long and hard before giving it up.


----------



## nevrdun (Dec 2, 2013)

Sounds like you have done everything that you can for them and deep down, you know the answer. My opinion would be to sell off enough of the land to get the RV and go enjoy yourself while you can. Go see the boys, go see the Grand Canyon, etc.... and still have your home to come back to when you feel like it


----------



## Ice Queen (Feb 16, 2014)

I wonder if you could or would consider having a nice family or boarder of some kind who is perhaps interested in farming but unable to afford a farm, live with you? I don't know what your home is like, or if you could move a mobile home onto your property, but maybe they could assume the chores in lieu of rent, and you would be free to travel and spend time with your kids? I know we have lots of younger kids in our area who want to be organic farmers and they are always looking for some place they can at least live the lifestyle. They may also be potential future buyers of your property.

I am facing the same issues you are, except I am the one that is sick. I'm still able to handle my share of chores and we don't have a big farm like you. I have kids who just don't think anything bad could ever happen and they live in cities that are not too far away, but, not close enough to be of any help to me daily. I'm not as remote as you are. I can understand the difficulty of living in remote areas. This winter, we are affected by the propane shortage, and, hauling wood and keeping a fire going has been a good dry run for what things could be like. My son keeps encouraging me to move to his city, and it's tempting. It's not too large, he has 2 kids and another on the way, and I adore them. BUT, I like my animals, huge garden and my town. I'm raising my grandson who is 4 and I adore our school system.

Also, check to see if there are any services available to assist you with the caregiving. It's hard, I know. It sounds like you are not quite ready to make the decision yet, so, defer for now and maybe wait and see what the future holds?


----------

